# My own polling.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

After reading more political material than I probably should have, I decided to conduct my own polling on the stream today for a couple hours. Happily, I had a good number of respondents. The "white" vote was extremely strong today. Also, fish "of color" were eager to respond as well, and even the rainbow coalition had some representation. 

The winner? Me! It was a fun couple of hours. 8)

A few pics for viewing pleasure.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like you had quite the turnout today at the polling stations - congrats!!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Funny post. I'm sure your "poll" was a great diversion from the reality of our current state of affairs.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Call me a racist if you want, but I’ve got a soft spot for Whiteys. 

I feel like I’m diverse though, because brown and even rainbow are welcome as well.

Solid work on the water! I need to get through this week and will be hitting the water.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Call me a racist if you want, but I've got a soft spot for Whiteys.
> 
> I feel like I'm diverse though, because brown and even rainbow are welcome as well.
> 
> Solid work on the water! I need to get through this week and will be hitting the water.


Need a break from the politics.

Yeah, what's not to like on the whites! A couple today were in the 3 lb range on light tackle and small flies. Fun and challenging. That said, I am entirely welcoming for all which will take my offerings.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Finally a poll I can believe in.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

not much of a fan of whites.
I do support rainbows. Rainbow pride.
Heck, I really likes browns too.



Now, if you could just find some of those cutthroat anarchists!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm with Vanilla on the "Whiteys"!! They are excellent on the smoker and a great snack out on the hard deck. :grin:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nicely done! Were there any polling errors?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Kwalk3 said:


> Nicely done! Were there any polling errors?


No errors, but a buddy and I did some supplemental research at Strawberry today and caught over a hundo between us. The final report is that voter turnout was very good this week!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Whiteys take the cake taste-wise. It's not even close in my book compared to trout. Looks like a fun time on the water!


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice catch there buddy, Keep it up!


----------

